# The Luis Suarez appreciation thread.



## hsfkush (Dec 4, 2013)

Are you watching this current match(Liverpool FC vs Norwich City)? Jesus christ... He's scored a hat trick against Norwich City after 34 minutes, but to top it off, his first goal was a volley from 40 yards! 

What a player! I am in absolute awe.

Oh and this is the 3rd time he's scored 3 goals vs Norwich in 2 seasons, making him the first Liverpool player to score 3 hat tricks against the same club.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 4, 2013)

And now he's scored 4 goals, a freekick from 30 yards out, he's just unreal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

he cheats, he dives, he hates the jackson 5....


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he cheats, he dives, he hates the jackson 5....


Hahaha! Very cute! Although he seems to of changed as a player a little, not diving as much, still goes in with the odd stamp though.

But last night he created history, he became the first Premier League player to score 3 hat tricks against the same team, you can't really deny his footballing ability, even if he is a total twat of a person.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2013)

[video]http://www.footytube.com/video/liverpool-norwich-city-dec04-245218[/video]

This is the Liverpool vs Norwich highlights, unfortunately the commentary is in Arabic I think, well the first goal is anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh I know he's a mint player it just pisses me off he has to cheat as well. Bit like joey barton, great player total liability.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 5, 2013)

im a liverpool fan , and yes hes awsome ,that 1st goal gotta go down as goal of the season i just fear we wont be holding onto him for very long .


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 12, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im a liverpool fan , and yes hes awsome ,that 1st goal gotta go down as goal of the season i just fear we wont be holding onto him for very long .


I think Liverpool would need to win the league in order to keep him. Even then, I can't see the current owners turning down an £80m or more bid(which is coming from Real Madrid, possibly this January, but if not, definitely in the summer). 

The problem Liverpool have no, is that he's been with them for 2 and a half season, he's won nothing except the Carling Cup, which is nick-named the "mickey mouse cup"(ironically that nickname originated from Liverpool fans). Another thing is, he has been flirting with clubs since January 2012. He was specifically told not to leave the city of Liverpool(exception being an international fixture which he is needed to play), yet he went out to Turin in Italy and was discussing contract terms with a 3rd party representing Juventus. Then, he openly flirts with Real Madrid, then he "begs" the club to let him join Arsenal.

But do you notice one thing? He's never put in a transfer request at Liverpool and there is a reason for it... In his contract, there is a clause which is called a loyalty bonus. If he is sold to another club with out a written transfer request, he is to be paid 5% of the total fee that is paid to the selling club(Liverpool in this case). 
And to correct any confusion about this summer and his "release clause", the clause is not a release clause at all, it is in fact a big nothing in all honesty, all it means is that once a club bids more than £40million for the player, the player can then speak with the buying club about joining them. It doesn't mean that the buying club have purchased him, £40million was considered a serious opening offer and the selling club would then negotiate, rather than just put the phone down, if you get what I mean.

On Suarez cheating, I don't see how it's any different to Bale, or Young, Nani, Rooney, Gerrard, Owen, Ronaldo, Messi, Busquets(fuck it, all of Barcelona) etc etc... If you're referring to him acting like a cunt, then fair enough, I totally agree with you, he is a total cunt with some of his actions, but he goes down no easier than the names listed above, so I'd not consider him a cheater, as biting someone or being racist to someone isn't going to give you an advantage in the game.

As a fans of football, we should all just admire his incredible talents.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 23, 2013)

On Saturday, Luis Suarez of Liverpool FC became the first ever Premier League player to score 10 goals in 1 calander month.

Yet another record broken by Luis Suarez. Oh and he also became Liverpool's highest ever paid player on Friday, after he signed a contract extension with a pay rise taking him to £175,000 per week but as of next season will be £200,000 per week.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/top-scorers

Hmmm... He missed 5 games at the start of the season too due a to a ban. He's in the same bracket as Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo with out a shadow of a doubt. He's also the fastest player to break the 20 goal mark in 1 season, having doing it in 13 games(18 including his 5 game ban).

I remember back in October, Manuel Pellegrini the Manchester City boss, was saying that Aguero has more to his game than Suarez.

ORLY?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2014)

he's still a diving, cheating bastard. dived and got a penner on saturday. kinda takes the sheen of the greatest player ever talk.


----------



## robro (Feb 21, 2014)

Ive supported Liverpool since the Bill Shankly days(nearly 50 years)and ive seen some great players over the years.
Luis Suarez is up there with the best weve had,no mistake!He is loving it at Anfield now and if we qualify for Europe 
this season,which we will,he will not be leaving the club for a long time.He loves the fans for sticking by him after his 
ban,and he knows he owes them one for letting them down.
I for one am looking forward to watching him score goals in Europe next season and many more after that.
BTW,not much appreciation shown by the person who started this thread when he calls Luis a "twat"
A true fan would never call Luis Suarez a twat.Try going in The Albert on match day and call him that! YNWA JFT96


----------



## captainspliffheart (Feb 23, 2014)

Suarez is a very good footballer. But it depends how you want to win things (not that Liverpool will win anything like). You can play by cheating and bullying (Suarez, Gerrard- the Liverpool way; theyve always done it goin back to Souness, Case , Dalglish etc etc. No class. Or you can do it with class like Everton. Class manager, no bullying refs, no cheats, no multi million pound wages wasted on rubbish. Depends what example you want to show your kids. Man Utd just gave Rooney 300k a week. What does that say to young kids whose parents might be visiting food kitchens. Put a cap on wages like in Rugby and put some decency back in the game. English football is rotten.


----------



## robro (Feb 23, 2014)

captainspliffheart said:


> Suarez is a very good footballer. But it depends how you want to win things (not that Liverpool will win anything like). You can play by cheating and bullying (Suarez, Gerrard- the Liverpool way; theyve always done it goin back to Souness, Case , Dalglish etc etc. No class. Or you can do it with class like Everton. Class manager, no bullying refs, no cheats, no multi million pound wages wasted on rubbish. Depends what example you want to show your kids. Man Utd just gave Rooney 300k a week. What does that say to young kids whose parents might be visiting food kitchens. Put a cap on wages like in Rugby and put some decency back in the game. English football is rotten.


I agree with the last three sentences.The rest is pure twonk. YNWA JFT96


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 1, 2014)

robro said:


> Ive supported Liverpool since the Bill Shankly days(nearly 50 years)and ive seen some great players over the years.
> Luis Suarez is up there with the best weve had,no mistake!He is loving it at Anfield now and if we qualify for Europe
> this season,which we will,he will not be leaving the club for a long time.He loves the fans for sticking by him after his
> ban,and he knows he owes them one for letting them down.
> ...


Excuse me? I'm not allowed to voice my concerns over someones "twattish" actions? Like openly flirting with Arsenal and Real Madrid in the transfer window. Biting not once, but twice! Bakkal of PSV and Ivanovic of Chelsea, plus the blatant punch in the stomach against Chile and of course, the controversial racial row with Patrice Evra. You're telling me, he didn't act like a twat? Ok then, I guess you were obviously taught differently.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 1, 2014)

captainspliffheart said:


> Suarez is a very good footballer. But it depends how you want to win things (not that Liverpool will win anything like). You can play by cheating and bullying (Suarez, Gerrard- the Liverpool way; theyve always done it goin back to Souness, Case , Dalglish etc etc. No class. *Or you can do it with class like Everton*. Class manager, no bullying refs, no cheats, no multi million pound wages wasted on rubbish. Depends what example you want to show your kids. Man Utd just gave Rooney 300k a week. What does that say to young kids whose parents might be visiting food kitchens. Put a cap on wages like in Rugby and put some decency back in the game. English football is rotten.


Oh yeah because Fellaini while at Everton was "class"... Kevin Mirallas is "class" with his stamping and elbowing. Because the fans are "class" when they chant "murderers" during the Liverpool anthem at the start of the game. Because Everton are "class"...


----------



## captainspliffheart (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh dear. Another Liverpool fan from Norway.....


----------



## captainspliffheart (Mar 3, 2014)

Look Suarez is brilliant, he doesnt need to do even the slightest cheatin hes that good. Liverpool are a class act , all said and done. We can all from whatever teams we support find examples to suit are point. The game has gone silly now imo, wages and the price of tickets; used to be a working mens sport when I was a kid. Sky ruined British football I reckon. Just hasnt got any soul.


----------



## Sativa Diva (Mar 18, 2014)

It's true that football has now become more of a spectator sport and a business than the working class men's sport that it used to be, however sad this may for all the old timers there's no denying that the level of play has increased dramatically and it makes for better, more exciting viewing. Take this year's premier league for instance... when has there ever been such a tightly contested season for both the title race and the relegation battle consistently throughout the season. Too right that ticket prices are raised if you can't or don't want to pay the price for the atmosphere then watch it on TV which is much better in my opinion anyway. As for all the diving and cheating that goes on, it's just a game at the end of the day and if you can get away with things/bend the rules without the ref seeing then that's part of the game. All of Suarez stupidity last 2 seasons was just a case of him not being able to channel his undying will to win every game.

Top 5 Players

Messi
Ronaldo
Suarez
Aguero
Neymar

Anyone disagree?...


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

appreciation thread get a fucking life you sad cunt.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2014)

hahahaaaa haahhahahaaaa and a bit more aaaaahhahahahah you crack me up sometimes rambo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2014)

much as i hate sunderland, suarez dived at least 4 times last night. greatest player my arse. if they bring camera's in he's just a diving red card liability


----------



## Jorge Ampalius (Apr 11, 2014)

Sativa Diva said:


> It's true that football has now become more of a spectator sport and a business than the working class men's sport that it used to be, however sad this may for all the old timers there's no denying that the level of play has increased dramatically and it makes for better, more exciting viewing. Take this year's premier league for instance... when has there ever been such a tightly contested season for both the title race and the relegation battle consistently throughout the season. Too right that ticket prices are raised if you can't or don't want to pay the price for the atmosphere then watch it on TV which is much better in my opinion anyway. As for all the diving and cheating that goes on, it's just a game at the end of the day and if you can get away with things/bend the rules without the ref seeing then that's part of the game. All of Suarez stupidity last 2 seasons was just a case of him not being able to channel his undying will to win every game.
> 
> Top 5 Players
> 
> ...


I do!

For me are these for the global quality

Robben
Messi
Ronaldo
Suarez
Iniesta


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 12, 2014)

KOBE!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 25, 2014)

Chewy chewy is back

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

once, twice, three times a biter...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 25, 2014)

The canibal!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2014)

they should put him in a ring with mike tyson.. first one to chew off the other one's ear wins.. i'd watch it..


----------



## TubePot (Jun 25, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 25, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> they should put him in a ring with mike tyson.. first one to chew off the other one's ear wins.. i'd watch it..


Like this ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 25, 2014)

I think id rather see him play like this from now on


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I think id rather see him play like this from now on


 that's funny stuff..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 25, 2014)

guy has a few screws loose..i mean 3 damn times.. lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 25, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that's funny stuff..


Imagine just seen him on the pitch with it ha  i tink it would make good tele


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

funniness aside i think it's actually quite interesting. he loses it completely, like to a base animal level. Sheer rage in the brain, just like Tyson.


----------



## robro (Jun 26, 2014)

Luis Saurez is not the first genius in his field to show signs of madness.
The self destruct button is common in genius footballers Maradonna,Best and Gascoigne are good examples.
They need professional help,which Sarez was getting at Anfield but obviously didnt work,or he needs longer to benefit from treatment.
I read that it was a problem with too much adrenelin in a stressfull situation which tells his brain he must win at all costs which makes him do what he does.Same problem as Tyson probably.
Saurez is off to Barcelona anyways.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

there's no helping that kind of crazy. though gazza's looking pretty good just now. over stimulus in the brain sounds about right. check this out if even for the artwork.

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/10984370/portrait-serial-winner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


----------



## robro (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's no helping that kind of crazy. though gazza's looking pretty good just now. over stimulus in the brain sounds about right. check this out if even for the artwork.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/10984370/portrait-serial-winner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


Interesting link.
Gazza was looking well before England were put out.Could be a different story now.
The Saurez thing has taken a lot of publicity away from the England team doing badly.
England players should be gratefull to Luis.
Lets hope he can get help and continue to amaze football fans with his skills,whoever he plays for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

yeah the story is pretty mental when you think about it. quite believable as well. 

gazza is gazza, i doubt the England crapfest will have impacted on him. 

I don't think it should go unpunished but i hope we get to see more of him play. i have to admit we turned our boring England game over just in time to catch the Suarez incident but other than that their game was largely boring as well.


----------



## robro (Jun 26, 2014)

4 month ban and banned from all football activity in that time.So no transfer allowed.
Could have been a lot worse i suppose.I


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

could and should have been a lot worse really.


----------



## robro (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could and should have been a lot worse really.


I cant argue with that DGT.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know. Saying the guy has a problem and needs help seems like it's not placing the blame on him, or deflecting the blame elsewhere. 

The guy's a god damn animal. I laughed as do a lot of us about it but the fact is he shouldn't be playing soccer at the professional level until he first plays a year or something at a minor level with no incidences... That sounds like a better punishment to me. 4 months is a baby slap on the wrist because he sells tickets to games since he's a big name, and FIFA wants him playing.

Often times in professional sports here in the US, players first face sanctions from their own teams before they even get punished by the league itself. Fuck him- Liverpool should make a big deal out of this shit and break a broom handle off in his ass.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 27, 2014)

FIFA did the right thing, as talented as he may be, he's a shame to football and mankind, we can live our lives without him


----------



## robro (Jun 28, 2014)

Heres the latest info,apparrently he can be transferred now.
http://www.givemesport.com/478445-luis-suarez-keen-to-make-68m-real-madrid-or-barcelona-transfer


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2014)

And saurez has arrived at barcelona


----------

